
Show HN: Multi-threaded batch processing and background jobs for .NET Core - chadly
https://github.com/runlyio/core-dotnet
======
tullo_x86
This seems similar to Hangfire/Quartz. What does Runly do differently/better?

EDIT: Any plans to support other languages, e.g. everyone's favourite language
to hate (JavaScript)?

~~~
chadly
They are similar in that they are all job frameworks and you can run
background jobs through them. Runly tries to be more prescriptive than
Hangfire/Quartz in that jobs should process lists of items. We think this
captures a lot of problems that developers deal with everyday. It also allows
us to build goodies on top of jobs like multi-threading, retries, scaling, and
UI status/progress. Check us out at
[https://www.runly.io](https://www.runly.io)

~~~
tullo_x86
Progress reporting is something my company's in-house offline processing
system has been lacklustre at (we overloaded it with a ton of uses like
chained processes, without considering the usability penalty when managing
this without an appropriate UI).

Does Runly have some way to set up something like a dependency graph, such as

    
    
          /--B--\
      A---+     +---D
          \--C--/
      
      ---->time---->
    

such that it can show you "hey, part B failed and this is blocking part D"?

~~~
chadly
We provide rich components to use in your app to report status and progress of
your jobs.

[https://www.runly.io/ui/](https://www.runly.io/ui/)

Chained jobs/workflows is something that is on our roadmap.

------
djihbril
I am interested in support for other languages; so I'm gonna echo tullo_x86's
inquiry. You seem to have missed it. Thanks

~~~
chadly
We are currently working on Node.js integration. It's not quite ready for
prime time but let me know if you'd like to help us test it!

Are there any other languages you'd like to see?

~~~
djihbril
Python?

~~~
chadly
Yeah, sure. Why not?

